# Gpu-Z not recognizing CUDA on a single GTX 470 & single monitor @  Win7 64



## zfrm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello, I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, working a-ok, with up-to-date DirectX and drivers. I've not tweaked ~anything or installed anything suspect regarding this issue. I don't have a second display, nor onboard graphics.

When I run Gpu-Z, everything else is displayed/ticked correctly, except the CUDA box. I've tried the Nvidia driver versions 258.96 and 260.99, but the CUDA box is never ticked.

(Hovering over the OpenCL box says "Supported OpenCL 1.0 CUDA", though, if that means anything.)

This happens with Gpu-Z 0.4.7 and 0.4.8, at least. According to random screenshots I've found, CUDA is ticked on other Win7 64-bit systems with the 260.99 drivers and a GTX 470.

I tried running F@H for a test, but I can't tell whether it's using CUDA or not.

Anyway, would anyone happen to have similar experiences? Is this a Gpu-Z problem, or something more problematic?

Thanks!


----------



## heky (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a GTX460 and have no problems with GPU-Z. Showing all options ticked. Try re-installing the drivers and physx software.
Btw, fill in your full system specs in the Profile section.


----------



## zfrm (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, I typed in the vital specs.

I did re-install the drivers a couple of times already, when I tried 258.96, and again when I put back 260.99. (With the "Perform clean install" option checked.) To no avail.
I recall CUDA was shown to be ticked when I was still using Windows XP, but can't remember for sure.

CUDA-Z does recognize my GPU as a CUDA device, and displays various information, so apparently my GTX 470 isn't completely incognito.

Also, game performance is flawless. I just can't for the life of me figure out why GPU-Z doesn't report CUDA accurately, and I'm thus curious whether it's a symptom of something that need fixing.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2010)

it's most probably a gpuz bug


----------



## zfrm (Nov 19, 2010)

*Solved (kind of)*

Well, I did figure out when this happens, and it's pretty weird. Still, this might be of help to someone.

If I have GPU-Z's executable on the root of a certain partition (in this case, D (non-OS, so no virtualstore malarkey)), it won't have CUDA ticked.

If I move it anywhere else, like D:\whatever\GPU-Z.0.4.8.exe, CUDA will be ticked. If I move it to the root of, say, the E partition, it works normally. So, in short, GPU-Z bugs out if -> D:\GPU-Z.0.4.8.exe

However, this doesn't happen on my friends' computers, who also have Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and Nvidia cards with the 260.99 drivers.

If anyone can come up with an explanation, I'd be very interested in hearing it


----------

